# Sheet music and a nice piano songs discussion thread



## PokeNinja (May 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0_iDIGHfHo&feature=channel_page
There's this one here.
Sheet music is in the guy's description of the video, I gave it to him XD

but if you read Japanese, here
http://www.voiceblog.jp/pon/660307.html

There's also Viva la vida, Love story, and I think this song I heard on the radio I can play.
>< I don't see sheet music sharing thread here...


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 19, 2009)

Well, it's not piano, but I have the sheet music for the SMB theme on clarinet. ^_~


----------



## Dewgong (May 20, 2009)

i have all the death note openings for piano on sheet, and other animes. i like sheet music. i have a couple pokemon ones printed out but i haven't bothered learning them yet...


----------

